# Check my Goat List?



## chocolatemouse (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm pondering getting two Kinders on a (very) small property come spring. Because I live on such a small property planning needs to be precise. I'm putting together the "goat list". The all-important "have it before you need it" list. :3 Many of the things we already have such as medications, needles/syringes, fencing, etc. because of other livestock. Some will come a little later, but all important for something and should be acquired within a year.

I'd love for folks to check my goat list and tell me what they think!

STUFF;
Milk Bucket
milk stand
grain/feed buckets
hay rack
water trough
probiotics
bottles
Udder cream
Castration bander & bands
lube for kidding
baking soda
terramycin
pen G/procaine
needles/syringes
ivermectin
Dietomaceous Earth
"rag" or "dedicated goat" towels/sheets
vitamin/nutrient mixes
double boiler
thermometer
plastic link collars
short leashes
Activated charcoal
oral syringe & drench syringe
Scales (for food weighing and baby weighing)
10% iodine solution 
peroxide
rubbing alchochol
pepto bismol
CDT vaccine
vinegar (ACV & white)
bleach
dehorner
hoof trimmers
Rasp

FEED;
Goat sweet feed/OR grain mix
Hay (Mostly alfalfa, some timothy and orchard)
Browse (grape vines, berry bush branches, roses, brush, etc)
Veggies/weeds/etc (dandelions, plantago, sow thistle, veggie peels, all in moderation)
loose minerals (or a block if they use blocks well)

TOYS
Horse ball
bucket (no handle)
pallets
Hanging grain/pellet dispenser bin


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow good list there.


----------



## chocolatemouse (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! Like I said, most of the things I already have (like the medications; all of the same things I use on my rabbits conveniently). I just want to make sure I'm not going to be missing anything and regretting it later!


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

cd anti toxin and room for more goats


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

and stick with the loose minerals not the block


----------



## chocolatemouse (Aug 25, 2013)

CD Antitoxin it is! Room for more goats will happen... ;_; But not for a long time yet. We moved into this property just a year ago and I'm not allowed to ask for a new one for a couple of years.


----------

